# My Equipment List



## Gregavi (Sep 22, 2009)

Earthquake 5 Channel Cinenova Power Amp 300 WPC 
Parasound AVC 2500u PrePro
Panasonic PT AE 4000 Projector
Klipsch La Scala Main Front Speakers
Tannoy 12” Dual Concentric Monitors Secondary Front Speakers
Klipsch Heresy Center Speaker
Earthquake MKV-12 Supernova Subwoofer
Samsung BD C6500 3D Blu Ray Player
DVDO Edge Audio /Video Processor
SageTV HD Theater 200 Media Center
SlimDevice Squeezebox Music Player
Scientific Atlanta 8300HD DVR w/ 1TB Additional HD
Old School Sony 5 Disc CD Changer
DIY 106” Screen Black Widow Mix
Hauppauge HD PVR


----------

